# Creeds & Three Forms of Unity Books



## dannyhyde (Feb 19, 2011)

The Oceanside URC has produced an attractive volume containing the ecumenical creeds, Three Forms of Unity, and Form of Subscription, along with an introduction as a means of spreading Reformed doctrine and documents.

*Our Faith: Ancient Christian Creeds & Reformed Confessions* is available as a paperback as well as a downloadable .pdf.

Now through Monday (Feb. 21st) Lulu is offering 20% off every order (up to $100 off) with the coupon code "HAPPY" or 25% off an order of $500 with the coupon code "BIRTHDAY."

All proceeds go to the OURC's support of the Kauai Reformation Church.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 20, 2011)

The volume best complements your book, "Welcome to a Reformed Church" copies of which have been given out to our church's members many months ago. Thanks for making this new work available to the Reformed community.


----------

